# acpi error



## fernandel (May 29, 2021)

Hi!

I am using FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE on Thinkpad T495 and USB-C dock. Everything works very good but I gott messages:
acpi_ec0: no response to 0x 84
acpi_ec0: GPE query filed: AE-NO-HARDWARE RESPONSE.

What are related for, please? 
When I setup the battery treshold charging I kldload acpi_ibm and I got:
driver bug: Unable to set
devclass (class: ppc devname: (unknown)

Thank you.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 29, 2021)

Hi, 

_0x84_

GPE query _failed_​
Google finds ACPI and power management development: Re: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE problems (2004-06-29)

_GPE query failed_ appears under <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/tree/s...1f04e8f501617e5f2d62192dba635c4805f0889b#n501>, more specifically under <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/tree/s...1f04e8f501617e5f2d62192dba635c4805f0889b#n517>

The relevant commit (found through the _blame_ feature): 

*Rewrite much of the embedded controller driver.* (2003-07-10)

Found, but I don't pretend to understand it …


----------



## fernandel (May 30, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Hi,
> 
> _0x84_
> 
> ...


Thank you but I do not understand it too


----------



## Vull (May 30, 2021)

This is the sort of stuff HAL (hardware abstraction layer) software used to take care of isn't it? HAL is gone now, though, so I guess we're in a phase where we'll have to find new, alternate ways of opening the pod bay doors.


----------



## Tieks (May 30, 2021)

Vull said:
			
		

> HAL is gone now



I remember removing HAL some time ago year because "Has been abandonned upstream long ago, replacement have now hit the ports tree almost everywhere". However, I see it's still in the ports tree (sysutils/hal). You might want to give it a try, see if it solves the problem.


----------



## Vull (May 30, 2021)

Tieks said:


> I remember removing HAL some time ago year because "Has been abandonned upstream long ago, replacement have now hit the ports tree almost everywhere". However, I see it's still in the ports tree (sysutils/hal). You might want to give it a try, see if it solves the problem.


Not for me to buck that trend. I did notice HAL is not in the packages anymore. I've been using sysutils/automount for a long time. I can't find any knobs for turning my display brightness down though. I was hoping plasma5 would have it but if it's there I can't find it.

Edited to add: I just did a portsnap auto and /usr/ports/sysutils/hal isn't there anymore either.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 31, 2021)

Tieks said:


> in the ports tree (sysutils/hal)



Tieks please, what do you use to update your copy of the tree? It should have disappeared months ago. 


```
% file /usr/ports/sysutils/hal
/usr/ports/sysutils/hal: cannot open `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal' (No such file or directory)
%
```









						2001 is a distant memory. HAL is retired.
					

If you still have HAL – and if your system and packages are up-to-date – maybe it's time: `sudo pkg autoremove` – and be prepared to edit...




					old.reddit.com


----------



## Tieks (May 31, 2021)

Vull said:
			
		

> I just did a portsnap auto and /usr/ports/sysutils/hal isn't there anymore either.





			
				grahamperrin said:
			
		

> what do you use to update your copy of the tree? It should have disappeared months ago



I understand what you mean, but I still have that port entry in my ports tree. Judging by the ctime, it came in from the install medium (I did a fresh install last month). It survived at least one run of portsnap cron/update since then, because `pkg version -v | grep -v up-to-date` gives quite a list of ports that need updating. But I like to install v13.0P1 first.

Don't know why it is still there. It's hal version 0.5.14. And now that I am at it, see if it builds. First attempt to `make` stops with a message that polkit isn't explicitly disabled. It is indeed explicitly enabled in Makefile. If I disable it there a second `make` brings me to this point:


```
===>  Staging for hal-0.5.14_34
===>   hal-0.5.14_34 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pciids/pci.ids - found
===>   hal-0.5.14_34 depends on file: /usr/local/etc/gnome.subr - found
===>   hal-0.5.14_34 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.8 - found
===>   hal-0.5.14_34 depends on executable: dmidecode - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===> Creating groups.
** Cannot find any information about group `haldaemon' in /usr/ports/GIDs.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

So hal GID info was removed from /usr/ports/GIDs but the port entry itself is still here. And it is depending on the latest py38. Strange. However, you could still build it if you wanted to.


----------



## Vull (May 31, 2021)

Tieks said:


> I understand what you mean, but I still have that port entry in my ports tree..
> ... you could still build it if you wanted to.


Thanks. I still have an old, warm and fuzzy copy of kde4 on FreeBSD 11.2, on an old hard drive I could reinstall if I ever feel like getting nostalgic about it again.


----------

